# Contacto libre de potencial



## guaranted (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Tengo un sensor que da a su salida 24Vdc y quiero conectarla a un módulo de entrada de un PLC.

¿Puedo conectar directamente la salida del sensor al módulo del PLC o lo tengo que hacer a través de un contacto libre de potencial?

Gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## erkillo (Abr 5, 2009)

¿Que tipo de sensor es? ¿De que voltaje son tus entradas?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 5, 2009)

Si tu PLC funciona  con tensiones de 24V y utilizas la misma fuente del PLC no deberías tener problemas.

Verifica que el sensor pueda dar unas cuantas décimas de miliamperios y evidentemente que aguante los 24CD, lo normal en la industria es que aguante hasta 30V.

Antes de alimentar el sensor, verifica la tension, que hay algunos cuadros que utilizan fuentes de 24V AC restificados con el resultado de 33V DC, mide con el tester y quedade tranquilo.


----------

